# Double faults after upgrading to 11.1



## Valentin Nechayev (Oct 29, 2017)

hi,
after upgrading to 11.1, double faults appear in mass. Typical stack trace in vmcore:


```
(kgdb) bt
#0  0xffffffff8076a108 in doadump ()
#1  0xffffffff80769b08 in kern_reboot ()
#2  0xffffffff8076a61f in vpanic ()
#3  0xffffffff8076a380 in panic ()
#4  0xffffffff80d5af3a in dblfault_handler ()
#5  0xffffffff80d3132c in Xdblfault ()
#6  0xffffffff807b264b in cpu_search_lowest ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
```

Best provoked by activity under Xwindow (~10 mins of active browsing are enough), but can appear without starting X.

ZFS isn't in effect. Changing from intel video driver to vesa don't help. The stock generic kernel and custom kernel both show the same.
There were no such problems before system upgrade. Memtest doesn't expose any errors.

What else can be explored?


----------



## Valentin Nechayev (Oct 29, 2017)

Maybe move to Install/Upgrading?
This hardware was running 10.x (up to 10.3) for a year without essential problems.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2017)

Did you upgrade from 11.0 or 10.x? If the latter, did you reinstall _all_ ports/packages?


----------



## Valentin Nechayev (Oct 29, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Did you upgrade from 11.0 or 10.x? If the latter, did you reinstall _all_ ports/packages?


From 10.3. Yes, all ports were deleted (`pkg delete -fa`) and then reinstalled from binary packages (`pkg install`). I've checked no binaries remained.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 29, 2017)

The log indicates issues related to Haswell. For information about Haswell see https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics and https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Update i915 GPU driver to Linux 3.8. 


Valentin Nechayev said:


> Changing from intel video driver to vesa don't help.


It might make sense to confirm if the vesa mode has really been run instead of the Haswell stuff, just to be sure.


----------



## Valentin Nechayev (Oct 29, 2017)

> It might make sense to confirm if the vesa mode has really been run instead of the Haswell stuff, just to be sure.

I specified driver explicitly in xorg.conf, checked in Xorg log and also got it in visible effects like audio gaps during window switching with VESA driver.

> For information about Haswell see https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics

All this concerns i915 driver. Is it used for text-only framebuffer (before X starting)? If no, the problem isn't specific to this driver, because double faults used to occur even when I didn't started X.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 30, 2017)

Valentin Nechayev said:


> All this concerns i915 driver. Is it used for text-only framebuffer (before X starting)? If no, the problem isn't specific to this driver, because double faults used to occur even when I didn't started X.


One thing which has changed from FreeBSD10.3 to FreeBSD11.X is the console. In FreeBSD10.3 it has been the good old sc(4). In FreeBSD11.X it has been changed to vt(4) which already makes use of graphics mode. If you change the default console back to the old one in /boot/loader.conf by

```
kern.vty=sc
```
and do not start X everything should be in the old FreeBSD10.3 like mode. Of course this is just for testing to see if the issue is still there or not.


----------



## Valentin Nechayev (Oct 30, 2017)

chrbr said:


> One thing which has changed from FreeBSD10.3 to FreeBSD11.X is the console. In FreeBSD10.3 it has been the good old sc(4). In FreeBSD11.X it has been changed to vt(4) which already makes use of graphics mode.



You say for defaults. But I _was_ using vt with 10.x, and there were no such crashes. So, if this was purely graphics-related, it would have occured earlier.

I have made another test - in real, I had to relocate this system to Virtualbox guest. Now it reports for display:

```
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xe0000000-0xe07fffff irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```
but still one crash happened.

Also, before system crash, usually a firefox tab crashed once or twice (in dmesg, this is listed as signal 11).

According to this, I would presume all this is not graphics related (at least directly).


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 30, 2017)

chrbr said:


> In FreeBSD11.X it has been changed to vt(4) which already makes use of graphics mode. If you change the default console back to the old one


That's really not a good idea. There's a reason why they replaced sc with vt, in some aspects the latter is much better, also with handling the graphic changes. If you insist on using text mode (I do the same on some of my servers) then that's easily done: add hw.vga.textmode to /boot/loader.conf (set to 1) and you're all set.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 31, 2017)

Valentin Nechayev said:


> You say for defaults. But I _was_ using vt with 10.x, and there were no such crashes. So, if this was purely graphics-related, it would have occured earlier.


Ok, when my idea was wrong.


Valentin Nechayev said:


> I have made another test - in real, I had to relocate this system to Virtualbox guest. Now it reports for display:
> 
> vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
> vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xe0000000-0xe07fffff irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci0
> ...


This is a good test. But now I am running out of ideas. The crashed must be related to something different then the graphics system.


Valentin Nechayev said:


> According to this, I would presume all this is not graphics related (at least directly).


I agree.


ShelLuser said:


> That's really not a good idea. There's a reason why they replaced sc with vt, in some aspects the latter is much better, also with handling the graphic changes.


The proposal has been just for testing. I am using vt(4) since it appeared and I observed no issues at all.


----------



## Airost (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi,

I was trying to run SteamCMD using Linux emulator and it came with ca_certificates.crt error but I ignored it, logged in and when tried to download game dedicated server (tried counter-strike, ark and few more) It was showing me net.cpp Assertion Error. I couldn't find any help online about those errors but tried to run server I have downloaded ignoring everything. After running command to start for example counter-strike it returned me libstdc++.so missing or something. Read few informations who else did have that issue and apparently the lib files were where should be. Somebody advised to use Linux_base-c7 instead of c6, tried all of them including f10. Then I found here on forum that I need to upgrade FreeBSD from 10.3 to 11.0 so I did. I run few times command FreeBSD-upgrade fetch then FreeBSD-upgrade install and restarted system as some tutorial said then again FreeBSD-upgrade install but I missed reinstalling all ports/packages. Now pf doesn't load, can't run make install on any ports, can't run midnight commander. System loads and runs but without any work. Tried FreeBSD-upgrade rollback and it didn't help. Some ports return me libssh missing some other lib files. How do I fix it? Without PF I have no access to internet. I have tried kldload pf it doesn't work. Can you guys help me with step by step instructions? I have ezjail set, teamspeak server and other things and don't really want to format and reinstall whole system. I need to restore to 10.3 and then upgrade 11.0 but properly.

Many Thanks,
Seb


----------



## Airost (Nov 24, 2017)

Also during rollback I had returned "No such file or directory" for below files:

libheimipcc.so
libheimipcs.so
libldns.so
libssh.so
libucl.so
libunbound.so
libyaml.so

in /usr/lib/private/
and directories not empty in
/usr/tests/lib


----------

